# orange wine



## sleepy (Dec 24, 2007)

Has anyone out there made orange wine? Does it have a subtle orange flavor or is it quite strong? Looking for recipes if anyone cares to share. Thanks.


----------



## Sacalait (Dec 24, 2007)

I made it a few years back...didn't really care for so I didn't save the recipe. Jack Kellers site contains some orange recipes.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I'll check out that web site.


----------



## petes (Aug 28, 2008)

Have 3 different mandarin styles going at present, closest I have. One is based on a Keller orange recipe, simply substituted. Started it 5 June at SG 1085, racked to secondary on 19 August SG 992. Noted it as extremely clear; good enough to bottle , mandarin colour, no mandarin smell or taste, dry, no yeast or rocket. Early days still so hope character will develop.


----------



## Luc (Aug 28, 2008)

I made it two times in subsequent years.

After a while there is no orange smell or flavor left in the wine.
It was perfectly clear, had alcohol and acid but almost no flavor.

I made it from pure orange-juice and had no further flavoring
additions.

Luc


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't have thought of orange wine, but I really like the sound of the mandarin. I would want a good fruit flavor though. Maybe just add extra fruit?


----------



## petes (Sep 21, 2008)

Of the other 2 mandarin brews, first was 10lbs/gallon (Imperial) fruit peeled and bagged with some peel included. No surprise, pith came thru initially, but has now gone 1 month later. Very clear, pale colour, slight orange tinge. Dry, but nose and palate not defined. 
Second was juice only, 16kg gave 8 litres and 6 litres water added. High sugar in gradual additions has given high AV, fermented right out in 3 months. Excellant clarity and colour, rocket fading rapidly in favour of mandarin. Vanilla bean thrown in right at start, coming thru on the nose and back palate. Good mouth feel.


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Sep 21, 2008)

I may give this a try over the winter


----------



## twissty (Sep 26, 2008)

You may want to look at some orange mead recipes as well.


----------

